# Coolerdor wanted to say HI!!!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I figured I'll show you guys an update of that COOLERDOR I built back in August. It is packed to the gills....the boxes go 2 deep and stack about 3 high or so pending on what shelf....looking good for only 3 months old!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet Jesus! Mario robbed El Rey de los Habanos


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats awesome, I remeber this.
lol how in the hell did you fit all of that in there!
hahahh


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I see those VSGs hidding in there LOL


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I better see some CAO's in there or I'm taking you off of my Christmas Card list!!! lol Very nice stash you have there!!

Bigfoot


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Good lord, how do you ever get to the box you want? Reminds me of parking at Wrigley Field in Chicago  Cool setup, anyway. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice stash Mario - it's come a long way in a few short months. I remember you saying you got those VSG Enchantments a little while back. How do you like them?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

This thread has also inspired me to crack into the humidor at work and give the Oliva Serie O Robusto Maduro another try. The first one I had sucked.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Where do you live again??? and what time do you leave???


VERY FREAKING NICE. I now have drool all over my keyboard


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well.....that puts my coolerdor to shame.

That's awesome though. I'm impressed.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

thats freaking awesome.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You're gonna have your new cabinet filled in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh Shite---Another one filled to the brim--A very Nice Selection---You must call this one your Tat-Oliva Coolerdor---Your My Hero!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Mario! Damn! That is sick!


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

hmmm seems like you have plenty of extras hmmmmm...haha very nice. great selection!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm jealous Mario.....as usual.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn thats sweet


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice variety of great smokes..I've got mine set up chest style, I like the cabinet orientation you used!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks guys and yes Mike...I love those VSG Enchantments!!! It's my favorite size in the line. I will take some more pics of this cooler with the boxes out and open as well....cause I like looking at the sticks better than the boxes!


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

jaw hit the floor.

sweet now thats a humi to be proud of very VERY nice.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Thanks guys and yes Mike...I love those VSG Enchantments!!! It's my favorite size in the line. I will take some more pics of this cooler with the boxes out and open as well....cause I like looking at the sticks better than the boxes!


Sweet! The Enchantments just went on "the list". I love the taste of the VSG, but there is only so many times I can have the back of my head blown out by those larger sticks (Illusion, Sorcerer). Can't wait to see all of the boxes spread out and open. You've got a lot of killer sticks there bro!


----------



## keith-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

Stuffed, very cool. Lots of Pete Johnson stuff.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Sweet! The Enchantments just went on "the list". I love the taste of the VSG, but there is only so many times I can have the back of my head blown out by those larger sticks (Illusion, Sorcerer). Can't wait to see all of the boxes spread out and open. You've got a lot of killer sticks there bro!


I really do not think the VSG line is strong. Full flavor YES. The prob I have with the larger VSGs is that I feel they lack the flavor the smaller ones had. In my perfect VSG search back in August, I went out to try about 5 different VSG sizes. I sold my box of Sorcerers since I wasnt happy. See the prob I have is that I was blown AWAY by my very first VSG I smoked like 5-6 years ago. It was a smaller size, like an Illusion. I almost burnt my fingers since I nubbed it so bad. I spent almost 2 hours savoring that stick!!! But I honestly do not think the blend is exactly the same anymore. So the closest to that FOR ME is the ENCHANTMENT. The burst of cedar and spice in that stick just makes my mouth water thinking of it!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's truly amazing - nicely done. And a great selection of smokes!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I am going to rob you....


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I am going to rob you....


I will be the lookout and we can split it.....

The good news is that you have picutes for your Homeowners Insurance:smoke: :helloooo:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I will be the lookout and we can split it.....
> 
> The good news is that you have picutes for your Homeowners Insurance:smoke: :helloooo:


I got dibs on the Olivas!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I got dibs on the Olivas!!!


Any addition to my humi is a good addition to my humi.....:biggrin:


----------



## eric1489 (Sep 20, 2007)

aye dios mio.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

That's a very impressive collection. Nice work on the coolidor.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> That's a very impressive collection. Nice work on the coolidor.


Thanks!! And the sad part...that's only like 25%......too much too smoke...so little time...lol


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome collection, Mario.
You have some great tastes.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I thank you Mario. My wife has told me I'm obssesive about cigars... your photos have gotten her of my back a little. Maybe she won't notice if I buy 1 or 2 or 10 more boxes.... I hope. What are your plans down the line? More coolidors? Or a gigantic armoir style humi?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Well...for now....look at my other thread in this section...I just bought an end table cabinet. Holds another 1,500 sticks!  And glad I could help with the wife!!


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm worried your coolerdor is packed too tight for your cigars to breathe right...let me know if I can help you with that. :teacher: :biggrin: 

Seriously though...man, that's an awesome setup! :dribble:


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> I thank you Mario. My wife has told me I'm obssesive about cigars... your photos have gotten her of my back a little. Maybe she won't notice if I buy 1 or 2 or 10 more boxes.... I hope. What are your plans down the line? More coolidors? Or a gigantic armoir style humi?


Here's what you need.... it is in the beginning stages of a humi that will hold approx. 6-7,000. Everybody should have one of these...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I have been thinking about building me a big ole tower humidor one of these day - as soon as the rest of my carpentry projects are done. That should be sometime in the next decade...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

oh, BTW... the humi pictured there is 84" tall!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Mario, yet again you have shown your vast superiority in collecting boxes of cigars. It is no wonder your bombs are "legendary" (sorry, LoK). When I look at your pictures, my little cabinet humi looks pathetic. If only I could convince my wife to let me purchase every box I wanted - then I could have stuffed coolidors, too.

So, here's me drooling on the keyboard and harboring secret jealousy deep within...

Really, thanks for sharing, Mario. I love looking at your pictures.


----------

